# how do i take care of a crayfish?



## NimblesTheHammie (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I am considering a crayfish as a pet. I used to have one as a kid but it was living in such a small cage. I don't trust google too much after my experience with hamster care and i was thinking if you knew anything about them. the crayfish i hope to get are those really small and common ones you see in the pet shop, roughly about half the size of your hand. And also, are there any places I can get them other than the pet shop? (I don't really support pet shops)
Thank you everyone!


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Many of us here are in the UK, where there's only one or two species of Cray that are legal to keep, if you're not in the UK there's going to more variety who may well have different care needs. Best to work out which species are available, ideally their latin names, and go from there. The ones in pet shops are likely juveniles to babies, some Crays can get quite large.


----------

